

Deens: 2x faster than BIND, 25x less code [pdf] - jamii
http://os.inf.tu-dresden.de/~neal/paper-reading-group/20070613-kalkowski--melange-creating-a-functional-internet.pdf

======
tptacek
An OCaml DNS server. Or, you could just run djbdns.

~~~
jws
Running djbdns wouldn't do much to demonstrate the lack of a performance
penalty for type safe functional languages or the expressive power of
declarative protocol specifications.

~~~
tptacek
It does if you, like many people, believe DJB isn't actually writing in C.

~~~
maw
What do you think you'd call it?

I'm not disagreeing here; I've learned something (likely not enough!) from the
code of his that I've read.

------
jamii
More detail:
[http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.64....](http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.64.1016&rep=rep1&type=pdf)

------
davidu
Really inaccurate title. The paper says nothing about what Deens is. BIND does
a lot. What does Deens do?

